# banana chips & other snacks



## opokki (Apr 13, 2007)

I've discovered that my rat really like banana chips. I've only been giving him 1 chip per day. Can I give more than this?

What other snacks do rats seem to like? I gave him baby carrot but he'd didn't eat it.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

What kind of banana chips are they? Do they have added sugar?


----------



## opokki (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't think there is added sugar...I'll have to check. 

My sister has a dehydrater, I was going to have her make some for me...this way there is sure to be no additives.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I treat mine with banana chips (no sugar added). They love them .


----------



## opokki (Apr 13, 2007)

My sister could probably make me a variety of dehydrated treats - any suggestions? What about apples?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Sound really cool . Apples would be fun for them, just make sure no parts with the apple seeds are given to them, as the seeds can be toxic . What about strawberries or raspberries? Tomato slices?


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Dehydrated fruits and veggies are awesome! I love having them around since they don't go bad.

I don't have a dehydrater so I buy the ones in packages for toddlers. If I had access to a dehydrater I'd probably go crazy cutting up and dehydrating everything. Dehydrated corn is a huge hit, as well as apples. And banana. For some reason my rats didn't like the strawberries.

Also I'd try things like sweet potato, asparagus, and other stuff the rats like but I don't have around very often.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a dehydrator since I found it impossible to find non-fried banana chips. There's a company, I believe it's called Just Tomatoes, which sells freeze dried banana chips that aren't fried, but the price to me didn't make sense, as the dehydrator was only like twice as much.

After I got it, I did indeed go nuts. For me, pineapple was my favorite. I also have some bananas in a container that I will give to the rats whenever I normally feed them.

Though there isn't anything inherently terrible about giving your rats fried banana chips, I wanted to keep the fat down so I decided to go this route.


----------



## opokki (Apr 13, 2007)

Wonderful! Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I give my rats banana chip too, they love them


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Banana chips are one of our treats (we don't give treats often - so they really are a treat!). The ratties LOVE them.

I've been wanting to get a dehydrator, myself. For the rats, of course. LOL.

The Just Tomatos, ETC! company is great. They are a bit steep, but totally worth it. We've tasted all we bought (went crazy once), and wow wow wow.

http://www.justtomatoes.com/


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

One thing you have to be careful of with banana chips is that some of them are fried, rather than just dried. Otherwise, we give our ratties banana chips every so often and they love them


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Isn't sweet potatos on the toxic list or am I remembering incorrectly?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Raw sweet potato is. It contains cyanide-forming compounds.

EDIT: In addition, for those that may not know, you should avoid -

Raw beans
Raw red cabbage
Raw Brussels sprouts
Raw artichokes
Raw bulk (non-packaged) tofu
Green bananas
Green potato skin and eyes


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmm. Thanks for pointing that out. I only give sweet potato toddler puffs and the rats go nuts for them.


----------

